# Coincé avec la beta de Facebook pour iPhone



## Mymikestory (7 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je vous écrit car (je pense) être prit avec la beta de l'application Facebook pour iPhone.

Voici à quoi elle ressemble l'orsqu'elle est lancé pour la première fois:






et voici à quoi elle ressemble par la suite en tout temps suite a un crash (systématique) de l'application après son deuxième lancement: (toujours la version 6.3)





par la suite elle reste tout le temps dans ce mode étrange que je trouve franchement très très très désagréable et pas pratique. 

Je sollicite votre aide car Facebook n'offre aucune aide direct pour ce genre de problème.
Je rêve de retrouver la fameuse interface "normale" du grand publique..

Merci beaucoup!

Michaël


----------

